# New to making my walking sticks



## Imagery (10 mo ago)

Hello, my name is Mark and I’ve recently found the need for me to have walking stick and cane for stability. I’ve enjoyed going into the Forrest and selecting various saplings and branches suitable for walking stick or canes. I have one I am working right now and it will have a ball on the top. It’s been difficult for me to identify what kind of wood I’m choosing since it’s winter time and there are no leaves to help identify. But this stick is a pretty hard wood and it doesn’t seem to take a stain like my others. Stick is sanded to 320-400 but the oil based stain just wipes right off without darkening much. It would help to know what wood it is but not sure, so are there just certain species of wood that don’t accept stain as well as others? Wonder if there is a particular stain or process to get it to have a darker appearance?


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Welcome aboard, Mark. 

I seem to recall reading somewhere that sanding to too fine a grit can keep wood from taking stain very well. I think 180 was the recommended grit for oil based stains. Tight grained woods (maple and birch) won't take stain as well as those with more open pores (oak and ash). Leaving it on for a bit longer before wiping off the excess may result in making it darker.


----------



## BigJim (Nov 25, 2021)

Welcome aboard Mark, glad to have you with us, that is some good looking sticks. Making sticks can become addictive. lol


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome Mark, lots of stick makers here you can learn a lot.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

welcome Mark - what part of the world are you in ?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi Mark.Welcome to the forum. Looks like you are of to a good start at your stick making. As Dww2 said denser tighter grain woods will not take stains as well.


----------



## dangerranger (9 mo ago)

You might try a Gel Stain. it works well on Birch or Maple gun stocks. it's not so much a stain as it is a Opeque paint. [ you can see the wood grain through the stain. ] Birch and maple don't take stain well or they take it unevenly, So I use the Gel Stains. Its painted on and left in place, like paint. It takes a little work but it looks nice when done. Good Luck DR


----------

